

The AIM FishBot Phenomenon - arjunlall
http://nixiepixel.com/blog/index.php/aim-fish-bot-help

======
CalmQuiet
Yes, it's probably useful to know that script kiddies know how screen scrape
and that they are moving into "Do you have Prince Albert in the can?" 2.0

And they do us a real service in bringing home that what is fishy in our web
experience may be phishy (or at least fishbotty). Do you want to wager whether
somewhere in the bowels of a former Soviet state entrepre-criminals are
exploring how to monetize such a process (and not intending to offer an opt-
out option)?

It may take a little while to see if this pranksterism can turn sout, since we
seem to be in the very early stages: there's not yet a wikipedia article on
fishbot, and a sole Wired article (
<http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/11/fishbot-roundup.html> ) is concerned
about robots, not webbots.

------
sant0sk1
I've been hit by the [papa,phobic]coho a couple times in recent months. Its
pretty lame.

------
diN0bot
reaction: this is awesome. sure, if you get connected to someone unpleasant
that sux (the "14-yr-old" problem). otherwise, you get a neat little mystery
and random but pleasant connection to a stranger. sounds fun.

------
0xdefec8
Guess it's time to add a regex block feature to gaim. (block .*Coho)?

